# (OT) I'm being hunted by a spider.



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2002)

There is a 4 inch long spider with all 8 legs and a brown fuzzy color in my house. I can't catch it to kill it, and it keeps coming back for more. I think it wants to kill me. I'm pretty sure, because it actually jumps at me when I try to strike it. I'm thinking about getting my paintball gun out, but the paint is new on the walls.

The Above is True, and I'm afraid of going to sleep, a little...

Do you think it's a Paragon? Psuedonatural? It is an odd color, and it is pretty fast and big. It also seems smarter than me.


----------



## DerianCypher (Sep 18, 2002)

Is it Dire? Maybe even it's the familiar of some wizard you pissed off!

DC


----------



## thundershot (Sep 18, 2002)

AHHHHH!! GET IT AWAY! GET IT AWAY!!! 


Chris, deathly afriad of spiders, and happy that they die in the winter here in Ohio and don't get very large...


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 18, 2002)

If it makes you feel any better, my house is bat central.


----------



## fba827 (Sep 18, 2002)

LOL

Err, I don't mean to laugh at your obviously harrowing plight, but I can't help but notice your comment that the creature is smarter than you.

Either that says a lot about the spider or it says very little about you...



Edit: fixed a really really bad spelling error.  I'll leave the other one in though for good measure


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 18, 2002)

Are you a kobold.  Because, if so, that spider probably has a higher challenge rating than you.  I'd watch myself if I were you.  If you pull it off, you'll gain a ton of XP, though.

I'd suggest playing loud music and keeping the lights on to distract it.  Then sneak out the back of your house, toss in a match, and lock the doors.  No way the bastard will get out that way.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 18, 2002)

Unless, heaven forbid, it's a _fiendish_ spider.  Then it'd have fire resistance.


----------



## thundershot (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## Jamdin (Sep 18, 2002)

Arm yourself with bug spray & empty the can on his butt. I've been having problem with crickets this week...


----------



## Airwolf (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: I'm being hunted by a spider.*



			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I'm thinking about getting my paintball gun out, but the paint is new on the walls.
> *




Mmmmm paintball, I can't wait for it to cool down so we can go play again.

Oh, I find Raid works very well on spiders.  Just buy three or four cans and spray them all over the house in a short period of time.  Of course I recomend you get a hotel room for at least one night.   If not you might end up thinking your a helicopter that can go Mach 1.


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Sep 18, 2002)

I think you're going about this all wrong.

You must respect the spider, for it is the slayer of bugs in your house.

Bugs are evil.  They deserve to die.

Spiders are the slayers of evil.

So, I say that you should woo the spider, maybe make it breakfast.

Of course, I come from Texas, where not only are the spiders big, but the bugs the feed on are as well.  

-F


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2002)

fba827 said:
			
		

> *LOL
> 
> Err, I don't mean to laugh at your obviously harrowing plight, but I can't help but notice your comment that the creature is smarter than you.
> 
> ...




I say smarter because the bugger has avoided every object with the least movement possible, then disappeared only to reapear on the next thing I need. I threw an Iron at it, and I think I broke the IRON. Then, I'm going to grab a magazine off the coffee table and it was waiting for me. Seriously, I've been after it for like 20 minutes now, and it's playing with me. I'm afraid that if I did let down my guard it could bite...

Anyone know of 4 inch brown spiders that live in the Midwest?

This this is the 3rd one I've encountered, but this one is faster and smarter (the other two sat still till after they were hit with what must have felt like 9 tons of force would feel like on me). This one is also about 50% larger, and it jumps... for a little while I wasn't trying to kill it out of respect for it's insane agility, but it keeps crawliing on my stuff... thank god for REALLY thick socks...


----------



## fba827 (Sep 18, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I say smarter because the bugger has avoided every object with the least movement possible, then disappeared only to reapear on the next thing I need. I threw an Iron at it, and I think I broke the IRON. Then, I'm going to grab a magazine off the coffee table and it was waiting for me. Seriously, I've been after it for like 20 minutes now, and it's playing with me. I'm afraid that if I did let down my guard it could bite...
> 
> ...




Reminds me of those movies: arachnephobia and what not....

err, not that I am implying the spiders at your home are genetically advanced killing machines...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2002)

Midwest?  4 inch brown?  That's a wolf spider my friend.

Good news - they're not toxic to humans.

Bad news - if they bite you, it will hurt, and it might scar.  

More good news - Here's a link to some natural spider-repelling techniques.

http://www.stretcher.com/stories/02/02jul01a.cfm


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 18, 2002)

I thought wolf spiders were all hairy...

The only other brown spider I know of in the midwest is the brown recluse...though I'm not sure if they get that big.  I do know that my grandpa had a rather sizeable hole in his leg from their fun venom which sort of eats away your skin...


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2002)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Midwest?  4 inch brown?  That's a wolf spider my friend.
> 
> Good news - they're not toxic to humans.
> 
> ...




Well according to your link:



> Wolf spiders are active hunters that are like miniature tigers.




And It went missing, and I can't find it anymore, but I know it's not dead yet. I don't care if they help with pests, I do the evil slaying in my house, and don't rely on any spiders or paladin's.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2002)

Then I suggest heavily toxic bug spray.  Good luck!


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2002)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *I thought wolf spiders were all hairy...
> 
> The only other brown spider I know of in the midwest is the brown recluse...though I'm not sure if they get that big.  I do know that my grandpa had a rather sizeable hole in his leg from their fun venom which sort of eats away your skin...  *




For all I know it's a fricken bio-engineered menace, paragon wolf or brown recluse, evil wizard/time mage that sent his minion back in time to prevent me from ruining his plans, or just a wickedly fast normal spider.

It's gone now... but it's like a ninja, it could just drop out of nowhere and kill me. All in all, if it was just "playing" it sure was fun chasing it around the house... but I don't want to go into my room down in the basement...


----------



## JDragon (Sep 18, 2002)

I say break out the paintball gun!!!!

Just chase it in to the bath room or other non carpeted area and then unload a hopper full of Marbs on it and see how it like being a green spider.    

JDragon


----------



## Renshai (Sep 18, 2002)

I had this exact same experience! Except I'm quite certain mine was some kind of a mutant. I had this hard exo skeleton with strange curves on it. I eventually chased it out of my apartment after spraying it down with bug spray.  This still didn't kill it ( I prayed half the bottle on it!)... it spun a web and escaped to the ground. Guess I showed him!  

Oh, if you think that it might be brown recluse, look for a white fiddle shaped marking on it's back. If it has one, then he is a recluse...  I've had a couple of those in my house... scary stuff.

Ren
From the spider infested south...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2002)

Sleep under mosquito netting.

Or a blanket.

Or under mosquito netting and a blanket at someone else's house.


----------



## hong (Sep 18, 2002)

This reminds me of the three-inch-wide huntsman spider that was living in my apartment for the longest time. It slept under a wall poster in the day, and came out at night, which is why I never knew it was there.

Unfortunately, after a while it took to sleeping at night and coming out in the day, and staring at me. After that, it could no longer live.

As an aside, I now know that spiders (even the brown ones) have green ichor.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: I'm being hunted by a spider.*



			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> *There is a 4 inch long spider with all 8 legs and a brown fuzzy color in my house. I can't catch it to kill it, and it keeps coming back for more. I think it wants to kill me. I'm pretty sure, because it actually jumps at me when I try to strike it. I'm thinking about getting my paintball gun out, but the paint is new on the walls.
> 
> The Above is True, and I'm afraid of going to sleep, a little...
> 
> Do you think it's a Paragon? Psuedonatural? It is an odd color, and it is pretty fast and big. It also seems smarter than me. *




So, you found your FAMILIAR!  

I like spiders, just place a paper bag in a corner near the spider and leave it alone, it will find its way into it, or the bathroom, they always seem to make it to the bathroom.


----------



## Dragongirl (Sep 18, 2002)

You are lucky you don't live here in Southern Arizona, lots of creepy crawlies, especially scorpions and black widow spiders.  Always fun to reach for that book and feel your hand brush something and when pulling away feel that certain twang as the tough black widow silk breaks.

Then of course you have to worry that you didn't hurt the spider or the web too much in case the drow under the floor take offense.


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (Sep 18, 2002)

thundershot said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heh, speak for yourself. I'm at least as unnerved by spiders as you are, but they definately get that large around here. I don't recall ever seeing one until we got our swimming pool (they sometimes turn up floating in it), now we get huge hairy beasties that sometimes make their way into our house. I'm not sure what breed they are, I just know they're freakin' big.
*shudder*


----------



## Tsyr (Sep 18, 2002)

I can fed-ex you my cat... he'll get it for ya...

No, really... he hunts anything that moves... mice... snakes... crickets... spiders... turkeys(!) (He's never CAUGHT one of those yet, but he keeps trying), small dogs, me, you name it...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 18, 2002)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> *I can fed-ex you my cat... he'll get it for ya...
> 
> No, really... he hunts anything that moves... mice... snakes... crickets... spiders... turkeys(!) (He's never CAUGHT one of those yet, but he keeps trying), small dogs, me, you name it... *




I have 3 cats that just laze around all day and do nothing. I'd rather have the spider. Especialy if he were a Paladin10/Spider 4
(Spider being a new Prc based on killing vermin).


----------



## Henry (Sep 18, 2002)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> *I can fed-ex you my cat... he'll get it for ya...
> 
> No, really... he hunts anything that moves... mice... snakes... crickets... spiders... turkeys(!) (He's never CAUGHT one of those yet, but he keeps trying), small dogs, me, you name it... *




I keep getting these Warner Brothers Cartoons running through my head now...


----------



## King_Stannis (Sep 18, 2002)

i'll add another "beware" if it's a brown-recluse. granted they're not fatal, but they can "F" you up if they get enough venom in you. my wife is a teacher, and one of her students (5th grade) got bit by one. he was out of school for a month.


----------



## F5 (Sep 18, 2002)

In the dorms at the college I went to, we had these centipedes.  They got up to 4 inches long, or so, and had these long, spidery legs with brown and yellow stripes, that kind of undulated as they worked their way across walls floors and sometimes cielings at warp speed.
I REALLY hated these buggers.  Mainly because they would climb, but as they got bigger they became progressively worse at climbing.  So I'd be sitting at my desk while one of these abominations decided to take a stroll across the cieling and -PLOP- several inches of angry, wriggling centipede would drop onto the book I was reading without warning.  Ugh.

PS another bit of warning...even though Wolf Spiders are not toxic to humans, a bite form a spider that big CAN be toxic to cats, small dogs, etc.  Something to keep in mind.


----------



## Breakdaddy (Sep 18, 2002)

A spidar machene! I wonder if it surfs the intarweb???


----------



## Arravis (Sep 18, 2002)

Don't try any mind-affecting spells... trust me, they don't work...

Anyway, personally I think it's a avatar of Lloth! Perhaps it's not trying to kill you... but mate with you.


----------



## SteelDraco (Sep 18, 2002)

*Don't you read comics? Watch movies?*

If you're still thinking it's a mutant spider, let it bite you. You have my personal assurance that one of two things will happen.

1. You will get cool super powers, and thereby be able to leap tall buildings, shoot webs, and other such coolness. This is, clearly, the optimal result. I think the risk is worth it, since it seems clear that you've found a mutant spider.

2. It will hurt, and you will feel silly for following my advice. You will also possibly get sick.

Seriously, though, I'd check to make sure it wasn't poisonous. From your description, it's just a (rather large) wolf spider. I'd leave it alone, as it's busy killing all kinds of other, more annoying bugs in your house.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Sep 18, 2002)

Sounds like a wolf spider to me.  I wouldn't worry about it unless you have very young children around.  Of course, I also wouldn't expect a huge decrease in your bug population.  A spider that size will take down a large bug every couple days or a number of small bugs more often.  They have a surprisingly efficient metabolism, despite all their jumping around.

Also, I wouldn't feel too bad about being "outsmarted."  Some species of jumping spider have been found to have disturbingly good problem-solving skills.  And they have the advantage of nimbleness over we poor, lumbering beknighted bipeds.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Sep 18, 2002)

Renshai said:
			
		

> *I eventually chased it out of my apartment after spraying it down with bug spray.  *




Bug sprays never seem to be too good on spiders.

I find lysol disinfectant sprays are good- and you don't need to get close. They don't kill right away, but they tend to cause the spider to freak out- you can scoop it up and flush it. 

FD


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 18, 2002)

bugspray and lysol??? pshaw!  take an appropriate burner off one of your kilns (you DO have a kiln, yes?) and run a flexible line to a propane tank with an overcranked regulator. wait. spray a decent 12x 5 foot area where he appears. if the flames don't get him, the smoke might. 

 this solution may seem drastic, but my first idea was "start by getting an even bigger spider..." but i figured you didn't wanna go there.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Sep 18, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *bugspray and lysol??? pshaw!  take an appropriate burner off one of your kilns (you DO have a kiln, yes?) and run a flexible line to a propane tank with an overcranked regulator. wait. spray a decent 12x 5 foot area where he appears. if the flames don't get him, the smoke might. *




Wow.

One can only wonder how you would suggest handling a large cockroach infestation...  I imagine it involves something nigh apocalyptic.


----------



## Tewligan (Sep 18, 2002)

Canis said:
			
		

> *
> Also, I wouldn't feel too bad about being "outsmarted."  Some species of jumping spider have been found to have disturbingly good problem-solving skills.*



This is true.  I once had a large spider living in my apartment.  I didn't kill him, so out of gratitude he started balancing my checkbook and helping me with difficult jigsaw puzzles.  His cleverness had a dark side, though - I eventually found out that he had made a crude paper mache mask in my image, and was making time with my girlfriend when I wasn't around.  I confronted him about it, and our friendship ended soon thereafter.  Last I heard, the two of them were living somewhere in Nebraska.  I wish them all the best.


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 18, 2002)

Avatar of Lloth I'd say, or one of the spiders she favors.  Better make sure you roll up a yathrine soon, and treat all drow with respect.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Sep 18, 2002)

It just wants to be looooved! Love the spider! Hug it's hairiness!

And then stab it in the back when it ain't lookin'. The big buggers die real purdy like.

On a side-note, how annoying would this be to a PC party. A tiny, obnoxious little thing that they had to kill/capture for some reason, but whose AC was so bizarrely high they could never hit it. Give it some mad-wack spell resistance to, so the big gun feels outclassed.

Make it a mephit or a kobold or something so that it can add insult to insult and they can do nothing!

Mwahahahaha!

Wow, I scare myself...


----------



## Malakye (Sep 18, 2002)

Tewligan said:
			
		

> *
> This is true.  I once had a large spider living in my apartment.  I didn't kill him, so out of gratitude he started balancing my checkbook and helping me with difficult jigsaw puzzles.  His cleverness had a dark side, though - I eventually found out that he had made a crude paper mache mask in my image, and was making time with my girlfriend when I wasn't around.  I confronted him about it, and our friendship ended soon thereafter.  Last I heard, the two of them were living somewhere in Nebraska.  I wish them all the best. *





ROTFLMAO

That is too funny.

In response to the original post though,

I lived in a cabin on a lake in Minnesota one summer.  We had these huge brown jumping spiders that sound like the one you have.  We usually sprayed them with whatever chemical spray was closest and they would kind of curl up in a ball.  Then you could grab something heavy and squish them.  Of course that was if you could catch them with the spray in the first place.

God I hated those spiders.  They were too smart, too fast, and man could they jump.


----------



## ranix65 (Sep 18, 2002)

OK, look around near your computer.  Can you construct a rudimentary lathe, or...?

Sorry, it had to be said.


----------



## Whodat (Sep 19, 2002)

Maybe you killed off an insect he planned to make his dinner, and he’s coming back to demand repayment. 

Like the paperboy in the movie “Better off Dead” 

“Two dollars! I want my two dollars!”


----------



## GILGAMESH (Sep 19, 2002)

Wolf Spiders 

Wolf spiders are the spiders most commonly seen during the day running across the ground. In fact they are among the most active spiders during the daytime in California. These predators move swiftly from one place to the next, searching for prey in the daytime as well as at night. Their vision is excellent as is their sense of touch. 

Wolf spiders are covered with a dense coat of hair, generally brown-colored with a lighter stripe or darker brown or cream markings on the body and legs. The legs are long and held away from the body. A large species, in the genus Schizolycosa, averages 1 to 2 inches from leg tip to leg tip. This spider is commonly encountered in and around homes and farms in the Sacramento Valley, particularly in the late summer and fall months. 

Wolf spiders belong to the family Lycosidae (lycosa is Latin for wolf). They are so named because of their method of catching prey. These spiders do not build a web. They only use silk to create a silken pouch to hold their eggs. Instead they are active hunters, either running down their prey or pouncing on unsuspecting insects. 

At rest they hide under rocks or logs. Females generally carry their white to yellowish silken egg sac around with them attached beneath the abdomen to their spinnerets. When the spiderlings hatch from the egg sac they climb up on the mother's back and ride around on her. At this stage the young spiders feed on prey captured by their mother. Once they are large enough to forage on their own they leave. 

Wolf spiders are very effective and important predators of flies, crickets and other moderate-sized insects. Although they have a briefly painful bite there is no record of medical problems associated with these spiders in California. 



Wolf Spider 






Does this look like it at all?


----------



## GILGAMESH (Sep 19, 2002)

*Arm your self!!!!!*

Might I suggest a vaccuum with a long hose attachment, a 2 liter bottle of mountain dew, a some old school Judas Priest, very loud. Have at it, it's your castle, KILL the INVADER!!!!!


----------



## GILGAMESH (Sep 19, 2002)

*here's a better picture*


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 19, 2002)

I didn't have spider problems, but once I had a pet fly.  Just a couple of months ago.

It would fly really close to me, wake me up just as I was trying to fall asleep.  It didn't buzz against the window, like you'd expect; it just seemed to like flying around.

I named him "Flyicus".


----------



## orbitalfreak (Sep 19, 2002)

Strange the topic of spiders should come up. Well, since we're all relating spider-stories, I'll share a few I have...

I've recently destroyed an infestation of small red spiders around my computer station at home.  The big one was in a corner-web, and three had made nests under the keys of my _keyboard_!  I found that little tidbit out after I was typing and felt something crawling across my fingertips.  Not pleasent.  And a fifth set up shop inside my 'puter's tower, making a nice comfy bed on my graphics card.  I've also learned that spiders are highly suceptible to being stabbed with an X-acto knife.

A couple months ago, I was mildly invenomated by a Black Widow while splitting firewood.  One put my uncle in the hospital a few years back, after it bit him on the neck; the second I saw that shiny black body crawling on my arm, I swatted.  Apparently, its fang punctured my skin, because the next day my entire left forearm had increased in size about 50%.  I'm just glad that was all that happened, cuz those things can be deadly (or at least really really bad).

And it doesn't help that I'm arachnophobic either...


----------



## GILGAMESH (Sep 19, 2002)

*I HATE SPIDERS!!!*






     Brown recluse


----------



## thundershot (Sep 19, 2002)

Bran Blackbyrd said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heh, speak for yourself. I'm at least as unnerved by spiders as you are, but they definately get that large around here. I don't recall ever seeing one until we got our swimming pool (they sometimes turn up floating in it), now we get huge hairy beasties that sometimes make their way into our house. I'm not sure what breed they are, I just know they're freakin' big.
> *shudder* *




Damn! I'm glad I'm where I'm at. In my 27 years of life in the same vicinity, I've yet to see a really big spider. I can't even stand the LITTLE ones, much less the Dire Spiders... <shudder> I think I'm gonna sic spiders on my PCs this Saturday just to feel better in the knowledge that the little bastards are being hacked up SOMEwhere. 


Chris


----------



## Oni (Sep 19, 2002)

Let me just add another watch out if it is a brown recluse.  These things are nasty and (though some people may tell you otherwise) aggressive.  Just last week one actually went out of its way, charged across the room and tried to attack my father.  He wasn't anywhere near it, or doing anything to threaten it at all.  Luckily I noticed and warned him in time to jump out of the way and kill it.  I personally just barely survived a brown recluse bite when I was a child, I had to be put on steroids (which isn't a particularly good thing in and of itself).  Anyway, make sure you know what your dealing with.


----------



## -Ekimus- (Sep 19, 2002)

Well a good way of killing spiders I've found, is to spray either Cinch, or some sort of strong smelling cologne(sp) or something to that effect. It generally causes the spider to get disoriented, or so I've come to find.



> On a side-note, how annoying would this be to a PC party. A tiny, obnoxious little thing that they had to kill/capture for some reason, but whose AC was so bizarrely high they could never hit it. Give it some mad-wack spell resistance to, so the big gun feels outclassed.




Actually, this happened to me once, except it was with a wolf. It followed me for 8 hours in the Neverwinter Wood. I kept throwing stuff at it, but it wouldn't die, because it kept hiding behind trees. I went to sleep and it Coup De Gras(sp) 'd me. Then I ripped it to pieces...


----------



## Ace (Sep 19, 2002)

Canis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by alsih2o
> ...




I think alsih has something in the E=MC2 line for Major Vermin Infestation problems



as for your big spider problem creamsteak, don't sweat it the critter isn't interested in you and won't hurt you anyway. SPlatt it if you must but leave it be if you can.
Spiders are very valuable sources of Vermin control and with that big wolf spider you will be pretty much cockroach free forever


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 19, 2002)

What a classic thread!   ROFLMAO
bump just in case someone didn't see it last night.


----------



## Kamard (Sep 19, 2002)

spiders.  sssssspiders.

if I had a four inch spider in my house, I would move out.

and I wouldn't come back.

ever.


----------



## Werewolf_26 (Sep 19, 2002)

Something we have found that works rather well for catching rather mobile targets is a type of fly paper they sell at hardware stores for mice and rats, and other large rodents.

They do require monitoring as larger rodents are capable of pulling themselves free.  We have caught a number of daddy-long-legs & a few spiders & roaches with them.  Of course the pests require some alternate means of destruction.



Another option is a beach blanket or heavy towel (net) and a base ball bat   That also works but is much more primative but works for birds, dragons, spiders, adventurers, evil PCs, etc...


----------



## Pielorinho (Sep 19, 2002)

Werewolf_26 said:
			
		

> *Something we have found that works rather well for catching rather mobile targets is a type of fly paper they sell at hardware stores for mice and rats, and other large rodents.*




Aw, man, that stuff is *nasty*!  I used to work at a bakery where they used it as pest control, and I'd get there first thing in the morning to find the traps with mice on them, still alive, having chewed themselves almost in half in an effort to get free.  Gives me nightmares.

Spiders in the house are good luck.  Killing them just means they get the ghost template slapped on them, and then where will you be?  They'll start spinning webs inside your head, that's where you'll be.

Daniel


----------



## Wikidogre (Sep 19, 2002)

You should make friends with it, teach it to like you, feed it, and then when your a dm or gm and the players piss you off send it in on a straffing run, or to sneak attack. But i would not send it after a dm or gm if you are a player.........consequences and reprucutions.....(Maybe they are spelled right!)


Take it froma master, i have been able to train my mastiff to get me beer, and let himself outside, and my ferret to attack others socks if thier shoes are off!


----------



## shadowthorn (Sep 19, 2002)

Creamsteak, you have my sympathies. Spiders are my nemesis (nemeses?). I've had friends vacation in other countries and return with stories of spiders a foot long, which jump from wall to wall when you try to squish them. BRRRRR!!!

I believe the spiders I've fought all my life have currently negotiated an alliance with bedbugs, which I've been battling for weeks. Spraying, fumigating, laundering - nothing has helped. I may have to get a new mattress soon. _Bastards!_


----------



## AuroraGyps (Sep 20, 2002)

*Thanks for the nightmares *

Ok, I should've known NOT to read this thread.  I will so be having nightmares tonight... especially after the pictures. Anyways, I've heard that Wolf Spiders can be poisonous if they're a pregnant female... but who can get a female Wolf Spider to pee on an EPT stick?  However, my spider killing weapon of choice is hairspray (Aquanet Unscented Extra Super Hold is best... lavender can).  Ya spray the spider and they get all coated and can't breathe so then ya can smash 'em.  
I once visited my parents during an infestation of Golden Orb spiders (not that bad, just annoying).  My parents would turn out all the lights and go to bed.  I'd come down from my bedroom and when I'd turn on a light, like 6-12 spiders would make a made dash across the ceiling (I HATE when they're on the ceiling).  So, I found that walking around at night with a can of hairspray and sneakers on worked rather well.

"Click"
"Scurry"
"Whoosh, stomp... whoosh, stomp... whoosh stomp."

Fun vacation.


----------



## thundershot (Sep 20, 2002)

Don't feel bad. I thought I was gonna have nightmares last night (I have a horrible fear of spiders), but I was fine. The pictures REALLY didn't help matters though... Still can't wait til Sat when I can sic them on my players so their characters can turn them into spider juice. 


Chris


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 20, 2002)

I like spiders ....

as long as they can be dropped out of the window, stepped on, or keep a healthy dose of distance from me.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 20, 2002)

*Creamsteak MIA?*

I have just noticed that Creamsteak has not given us a update on this little adventure!  I wonder if the spider won?


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Creamsteak MIA?*



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *I have just noticed that Creamsteak has not given us a update on this little adventure!  I wonder if the spider won? *




He has been posting in other threads... unless... that is the spider using his sign-on?!

That would be just like those lazy darn spiders!

I bet they are in league with the penguins..

FD


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Creamsteak MIA?*



			
				Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He has been posting in other threads... unless... that is the spider using his sign-on?!
> 
> ...




And squirrels, don't forget the squirrels!


----------



## Pielorinho (Sep 20, 2002)

thundershot said:
			
		

> *Don't feel bad. I thought I was gonna have nightmares last night (I have a horrible fear of spiders), but I was fine. *




Funny.  I like spiders, and what did I dream about?

My brother and I staying in a hotel room together.  A large spider, body the approximate color of a cherry and the size of a golf ball, was running around our room.  It kept running over our books, onto our faces, and so forth.

My brother kept trying to catch the spider in a glass, but he was doing a terrible job of it, and it kept hopping away.  Finally I tried, and I caught it beneath a cup --

-- but it hopped so hard against the side of the cup that it _split in half_, and one half ran away while the other half sagged, ichor leaking out of its shell, twitching and dying within the glass.

Thanks, Creamsteak!
Daniel


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 15, 2004)

Heh... I was digging through my old threads, and found out I never finished thist story...

Well, over the next couple days I stopped seeing the spider. He decided that I wasn't worth his time. Then, after approximately two weeks, I caught him running acrosss my driveway in the morning before going off to school. I was fully armed (with a pair of shoes on my feet) and went after him, but he dodged out of my way. After I was certain I wouldn't see him again, I left. Two days later, he had been squished by an SUV in my driveway... it was sad that such an agile little critter would die to such an unintentional action.


----------



## Ssyleia (Mar 15, 2004)

It's probably the same kind of spider I have at my house. Your arachnophobia exaggerates the size. Just take a rolled up newspaper and be ready to defy your foe. You will succeed, even through the battle will be the stuff of legends sung by bards ages to come.


----------



## Wolffenjugend (Mar 15, 2004)

Maybe there's a whole colony breeding in his basement. Maybe the eggsack is hatching right now. Or maybe it's one of Lolth's avatars.

Sweet dreams...


----------



## tarchon (Mar 15, 2004)

I used to get some of the smaller tarantulas about that size in Phoenix - just clap a tupperware over it, slid a card under it, and let it out in your garden.  None of those wolf spiders see too well at a distance, so they're extremely easy to catch on flat surfaces.  Just remember that most of them are pretty good at jumping, so try to stay behind it if you're nervous about such things .


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 15, 2004)

You could also use Windex or whatever local brand - I've found the ammonia in the solution messes up a lot of bugs.  It's great for killing flies - the ammonia takes out their wings, then you just crush them.


----------



## Anime Kidd (Mar 15, 2004)

Now I haven't finished reading through this, but I got one thing to say:

*Post a warning before you put up an pic! Jeez!!!*

Just scare all of us half to death!

That is a damn freaky spider in those pics GILGAMESH. Scared the "poo" out of me. Hate spiders as well, but I try to capture them and fling out yonder. Of course we don't have many big spiders like that around here. I'd say a military-grade flamethrower might do the trick or if that ain't around, a nice handy can of flammable spray and a lighter.  Or ou can use that paintballgun. Possibly with some sort of scope to help with accuracy.

Strangely enough, I have read a few tales of this sort of thing happening on the net; "Boy meets spider, spiders outwits boy, boy fears for life" type stories. Maybe they are planning a takeover?


----------



## ASH (Mar 15, 2004)

I live in Iowa.. Its a wolf spider, or some off breed of it. I have seen a few different colors and sizes of these things, they are almost always hairy, but I have seen a black one before. It probably will not hurt you, but they are creepy and if its truely that big..I would not want it in my house either...I grew up on a pig farm and there were always a bunch of wolf spiders in the barn and pig unit. They are ruthless hunters, I have seen them hunt before and its very much like a wolf hunting its prey. Creepy...

Brown Recluse spiders are not the kind to come out in to the open. They usually hide from you, somtimes in shoes and behind waterheaters and such. They are not very common in the midwest, although they are found here, and I dont know if i have ever heard of one that big.  The posion from a brown recluse can be known to cause skin and muslcle to become paralized and decay. I had a girl that I knew from college that wore a cast for 12 weeks because she had a tiny bit on her leg that was not treated for the first 24hrs. 

To kill spiders and pretty much anything else in your home get cockroach spray. Cockroaches can with-stand a nuclear attack, so if you find something that garuntee's to kill them, it will kill a spider with out a problem. To be safe, I always put a shoe on my hand, spray and smoosh...

But thats only for the icky spiders, they do kill other bugs.. 
I dont mind spiders as long as they dont crawl on me, I HATE centipieds.. I HATE bee's, wasps and hornets... 
Centipieds i can kill, IF i have too...

If I see a bee, wasp or hornet I run screaming.. My husband thinks its cute...

Unfortunetly, he hates centipieds as much as me..thank god we now live in an apartment that has the orkin man come every three months no matter what.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 15, 2004)

I honestly think most spiders are cute, especially the fuzzy ones. I had a pet tarantula as a kid.

Only spiders I can't stand are black widows. They're extremely common here in Albuquerque. I cleared out a junk pile from my inlaws back yard and musta killed twenty of the little buggers.

Remember, spiders are predators. They will not live someplace where there is not a regular supply of prey. If you have spiders, you have something else too, even if you never see them.

A friend of mine on the edge of town had scorpions in his house. They didn't bother him - he left them alone, they left him alone. He finally had to get rid of them when he asked a woman out. Her two requirements for dating him were: 1) get a maid; and 2) get an exterminator. They're married now.


----------



## Mark (Mar 16, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> It also seems smarter than me.




Eat it.  Then see how smart it is!


----------



## ASH (Mar 16, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Eat it.  Then see how smart it is!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 16, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Spiders in the house are good luck.  Killing them just means they get the ghost template slapped on them, and then where will you be?  They'll start spinning webs inside your head, that's where you'll be.
> 
> Daniel




LOL! That'd make a good quote.


----------



## Arravis (Mar 17, 2004)

I have to say... even though it was posted years ago, this is still my favorite thread in ENWorld *so says Arravis from behind his crude paper mache mask*


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 17, 2004)

Arravis said:
			
		

> I have to say... even though it was posted years ago, this is still my favorite thread in ENWorld *so says Arravis from behind his crude paper mache mask*



 I'm glad you find my fear so entertaining...


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 18, 2004)

Renshai said:
			
		

> Oh, if you think that it might be brown recluse, look for a white fiddle shaped marking on it's back. If it has one, then he is a recluse...  I've had a couple of those in my house... scary stuff.
> 
> Ren
> From the spider infested south...




http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2061.html

Here's a brown recluse page. I accidently killed a spider yesterday because I thought it was a brown recluse. Case of misidenity for the poor spider.

joe b.


----------



## milotha (Apr 18, 2004)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2061.html
> 
> Here's a brown recluse page. I accidently killed a spider yesterday because I thought it was a brown recluse. Case of misidenity for the poor spider.
> 
> joe b.




Yes, they are nasty.  I lived in gold old MO when I was a kid, and I got bit by one when I was 5.  Not a good experience.


----------

